# Crabman Marina - Port Aransas/AP Area - Feedback Needed



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Hello fellow 2coolers,
I have recently purchased the old Crabman Marina on the causway between AP and Port Aransas. The marina is in a great spot to service the sportfishing community, right in the middle of greatk kayak/wading areas, and only a few miles from the Port A Jettys Unfortunately , the estasblishment is in pretty bad dis-repair. We are currently working diligently to get the boat ramp replaced, the two main courtesy docks replaced, and to get the actual bait/retail store in good order. The place has not only been neglected over the past few years, but has been badly mis-managed, which I'm sure has given it a "black eye with the public." We are shooting for a March 1st re-opening date at which time we will launch the new tame of "Tarpon Shores Marina." 

We are a family of fishing/boating enthusiasts, and want to make sure we service the sporftfishing community as good as we possibly can. We would greatly value any honest feedback (even if brutally honest) that the forum could offer that might help us provide you with a better product, and experience. Thank you very much in advance for any participation. We look forward to servicing you soon.

Kyle Alston
Tarpon Shores Marina
512.659.4754


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Good luck to you. That place has been an eyesore for years.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

That's good to hear, i was fishing that area last summer and stopped there to buy some bait and it was pretty rough, but like you said the location is great, i managed to put my boat in using the boat ramp but it wasn't fun, anyways glad to hear it's got a new owner and good luck!


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Good luck to you and about time!


.


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

That's a really good location, I wish y'all the best of luck.


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

Put in a hose to fill bait wells with saltwater. They did not have one. I am out of Rockport but I use Conn Brown a lot. Post your phone number so i can call to check bait stats and I will buy from you. And yes please repair the dock. When I use the big boat in the gulf I always buy bait on the water.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

It's all about location. I have pondered for some time as to why Crabmans wasn't a hit with yakers and duck hunters. I am both. 

My Promise; If you build it I will go!!!

Best of luck and keep us posted. Fin & Feather is the only place for the "little" guys. Hope to see you change that soon!!


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

We come to Rockport for 2-3 weeks a year. We will give you our support. Wish you the best in your new venture. There is a lot of potential for that location. Just a thought, build a bigger pier and put up fishing lights.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

My wife brought the "sold" sign to my attention last week when we went out to Harbor Island to fish. We noticed all the cleaning up being done around the place. Sure glad someone is fixing it up.

I knew they told us last summer they didn't run the charter any more. We had put in at Cove Harbor, and finally found live bait at Crabman's. I hope y'all end up with a good ramp. With the work Nueces County is doing out there, I'm hoping the whole area will benefit. Everyone seems to take no pride in keeping the area clean, and it could be so beautiful.

As far as Finn and Feather....I couldn't even launch the 17' Bayhawk there. Don't know if they've ever dredged it or not. I did good to get to the end of their pier to go buy bait.

We'll sure stop in when you get it opened. We love to fish that area. You gonna have burgers or such? Sure is nice to have a place to stop in on the water and grab a bite. Just never could stand to eat over at Fin/Feather; dadgum place was too nasty.


----------



## Trailer Rig (Jul 25, 2011)

Awesome, we should be down around the 9th, we'll try to stop in.


----------



## tomcat102 (Feb 3, 2011)

I buy bait there everytime I go to rockport. When I was there I always made sure my truck was lock and the wife stayed in the car but I'm sure it will look 100 percent better when you get done. Can't wait to see it this summer. Just a side note are all those campers going to stay there or is that someone else's property?


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Like Oso said, a hose to fill live wells is invaluable. Beats the snot out of hoisting up a couple bucketfulls.

Good large live bait is always awesome. Mullet, piggies and croaker. You consistently have live bait and you'll build a good customer base.

Decent tackle selection for last minute shoppers.


----------



## waverider (Apr 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new venture. We run out of Cove Harbor in Rockport and run past you on our way offshore. If you plan on stocking offshore baits (cigar minnows, squid, ballyhoo, ect) we will start stopping there for bait.


----------



## KarrMar (Jul 12, 2011)

Thats GREAT Kyle! So glad to hear. Good luck & I'll see ya soon!


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

jamisjockey said:


> Like Oso said, a hose to fill live wells is invaluable. Beats the snot out of hoisting up a couple bucketfulls.
> 
> Good large live bait is always awesome. Mullet, piggies and croaker. You consistently have live bait and you'll build a good customer base.
> 
> Decent tackle selection for last minute shoppers.


x2 - Also figure a way to have a good supply of decently priced ice...


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Crabman*

Sounds like a potential winner. I launch at Finn and Feather to avoid the stupidity at Conn Brown. If you improve the ramp are you planning on charging to launch?
The area E of the bait shop--where the airboats sometimes launch from--would make a neat day use/picnic area/camp site if it were improved with basics such as shelters, level parking, decent access.
Another option for decent bait could only be a plus.
Good luck!
It will be interesting to see who ends up with the concession at the new Nueces County bulkhead(where P.J.'s used to be) as I notice the grass is in, the acces is finished and the boat ramp is layed out.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Who is going to do your bait? You should hook up with Lac, he runs the bait stand at Hampton's landing and all the guides get their bait from him. He not only catches it but get it shipped in daily during the summer.


----------



## Jason Slocum (Jul 9, 2004)

Be kind to all TPWD employees not just the GW's. I work on the biology side and we've been trying to put up public information signs on the property to inform the public, and in the past always been cussed at by the previous owners. Jason Slocum


----------



## jim smarr (May 21, 2004)

In all fairnessw Mary Ann ran a tight ship. She is an old friend. I bought bait there whenever we had people that wanted bait. The building was a lease deal so spending massive $$$ to fix it up was not an option being a lease deal. Fixing up the place was the owners responsibility not Mary Ann's. She did clean it up compaired to what it was when she took it over.

Good luck in your new venture. If you bought it then you can spend whaterver you feel you can. The location is prime. In all fairness Mary Ann did loan you her barge to repair the docks at no charge. You should appreciate her willingness to help you make the place better. The previous owner should have kept the improvements up for Mary Ann.

I look forward to meeting you in the future.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Glad to hear the place will be better cared for. It's definitely a prime location for both powerboat and kayak traffic. My advice would be to do some simple improvements to the parking area and the kayak launch area to the E of the building to make the area more user frtiendly. 

Good lighting and a couple of security cameras would go far toward making it the most secure place to launch and leave your truck in that area. The thieves have been getting downright obnoxious in that area breaking into vehicles in broad daylight, might make them think twice if they know they're being watched. That alone would increase your traffic once the word got out.

Did you also purchase the adventurer? It suffered the worst from the mismanagement but was always my first choice for a snapper trip. I'd love to see it back up and running with a good captain.

I'll also agree with Jim. The facilities were rough but the people were good folks doing what they could with a poor situation.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

tomcat102 said:


> I buy bait there everytime I go to rockport. When I was there I always made sure my truck was lock and the wife stayed in the car but I'm sure it will look 100 percent better when you get done. Can't wait to see it this summer. Just a side note are all those campers going to stay there or is that someone else's property?


I think most of the RV's are gone. They were at the Hog Island Adventures site, and by the boat rental place. Only one old motor home left at the boat rental place. We didn't even see any rental boats there. Don't know, but I suppose the land they were on is owned by Nueces County. They're extending the Light Houses Lakes Park towards Aransas Pass. Only thing I don't like is they are making it where you can't back up to the channel. But, if it helps keep it clean, I'm all for it.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

*Re:*

many thanks to everybody for the feedback, keep it coming. It is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

That's good news. That place has been around since Christ was a messcook....or was it Carpenter? The Lord knows I was just joking. I hope! CF?


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Wasn't it previously owned by Kirk George?


----------



## texastrouthunter (Feb 1, 2012)

great spot and glad to hear ur gonna do some clean up work on the place, I have launched my kayak from there several times because of its location. My advice to you is fix the ramp, hire staff that dont look like they are recent parolees, try to keep fresh live bait in ur tanks at all times, light up the parking lot and have cameras, try to stock plenty of ice and beer, have a small assortment of hooks, line, corks, swivels, and weights at a decent price, if ur going to charge (which people wont mind if they know its clean and safe) why not have a frequent launch card where every 5 launches you get a free one. I look forward to using ur baitstand and maybe with the new name, tarpon will start to show up at your docks


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Yes rsparker67, we purchased from the George family. There might be a little confusion, there are/were no RVs at our facility. There were a handful further west at the "South Bay" boat launch, and there are quite a few at Fin n Feather.. We have no plans to accomodate RVs at this point. 

As for some of the other comments.. please see below

-great feedback on the saltwater hose to fill live wells.. we can definately make that happen!
-Security = lighting in the parking area will be improved for security
-IP cameras will be installed for both security, and general amusment
-The "Adventurer" was moved to Conn Brown by the former tenant and will not be part of our operation
-great feedback on the shaded day use and kayaking areas, we will definately make this happen on the area to the east of the parking lot 
-I personally crushed up and removed the old troubled boat ramp last week, and we will begin work on its replacment tomorrow.
-As for the bait shop portion of the business, we have a tenative agreement with Gordon, whom currently owns and operates "the bait shack" in Conn Brown Harbor. He is a consummate professional that has a tremendous sense of business and customer service. I feel that he will do extremely well, and will be very well received by the public.

Again... thank you very much for the feedback!! It is invaluable to us! 

Kyle


----------



## doslocosranch (Apr 24, 2006)

My thoughts

1. If you had the ability to put fuel at that location, specifically "non-ethanol" you could get alot more offshore boats to stop! I know Rudy's BBQ in Corpus is carrying non-ethanol fuel, but doesn't help us offshore guys! 
2. Offshore Bait, quality chum, ballyhoo, squid, etc...


Good luck to you!


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Salty Techsan said:


> Yes rsparker67, we purchased from the George family.


Is Sr still kickin? I have known Sr and Jr for many years but a couple of years have past since I've seen them last... He was always tight with his money, I'm sure you had fun negotiating with him on the purchase.. Congratulations on your purchase of the facility, it's definitely a great location.


----------



## Kiteboat (Nov 13, 2011)

good luck! I look forward to stopping by.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kyle,

Certainly look forward to seeing the improvements. The current there on a strong incoming/outgoing tide can be a biotch while launching/loading boats so ample bumper guards at the boat ramp docks & pilings would be nice,
Are you and or your family going to be directly involved on a regular basis or are you going to make improvements and lease the property?

Wish you the best.

BP:brew2:


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

This is good news. I have used the Crabman Marina for putting in when I run down Lydia Ann Channel in my small boat and for when I put the larger boat in for running offshore.

I agree with all of the bait suggestions. Piggies, Croaker, Ballyhoo, Cigar Minnows and maybe even frozen Pogies.

Keep lots of pictures of catches that come through on the walls.

But how did we make it through this thread without mentioning "coooooooold" beer?

I like to stop by and buy a cold beer and some hot peanuts just for grins....


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Salty Techsan said:


> Hello fellow 2coolers,
> I have recently purchased the old Crabman Marina on the causway between AP and Port Aransas. The marina is in a great spot to service the sportfishing community, right in the middle of greatk kayak/wading areas, and only a few miles from the Port A Jettys Unfortunately , the estasblishment is in pretty bad dis-repair. We are currently working diligently to get the boat ramp replaced, the two main courtesy docks replaced, and to get the actual bait/retail store in good order. The place has not only been neglected over the past few years, but has been badly mis-managed, which I'm sure has given it a "black eye with the public." We are shooting for a March 1st re-opening date at which time we will launch the new tame of "Tarpon Shores Marina."
> 
> We are a family of fishing/boating enthusiasts, and want to make sure we service the sporftfishing community as good as we possibly can. We would greatly value any honest feedback (even if brutally honest) that the forum could offer that might help us provide you with a better product, and experience. Thank you very much in advance for any participation. We look forward to servicing you soon.
> ...


You'll have my business too, you have my word, especially if you have quality docks\ramps. Estimated cost to launch\park?


----------



## JDS (Jul 14, 2004)

It certainly would be nice to see a better dock to use while waiting on the ramp, and maybe a couple of short term use slips.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

This is great news! We love kayaking that area!

Set up a Facebook page and keep us updated both there and here on 2cool with pics as you continue the improvements.

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

It would be nice to have a place to drop in from fishing and grab a burger . If you had plans for a deck/patio and a kitchen, it would a thought for the future. Also, tourists like it when they can kick back on the deck and watch the boats cruise by.


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Pablo said:


> It would be nice to have a place to drop in from fishing and grab a burger . If you had plans for a deck/patio and a kitchen, it would a thought for the future. Also, tourists like it when they can kick back on the deck and watch the boats cruise by.


The old owner put in a small kitchen area a couple of years ago. If Kyle gets that up and running it would be a big bonus. Grab Tacos, Bait, Fuel, ice, beer, and launch all in the same place with a well lit secure parking area:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta:doowapsta
That would be an unbeatable combo as far as I am concerned. I will definitely start using the area a lot more again.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Pablo said:


> It would be nice to have a place to drop in from fishing and grab a burger . If you had plans for a deck/patio and a kitchen, it would a thought for the future. Also, tourists like it when they can kick back on the deck and watch the boats cruise by.


THIS.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Pablo said:


> It would be nice to have a place to drop in from fishing and grab a burger . If you had plans for a deck/patio and a kitchen, it would a thought for the future. Also, tourists like it when they can kick back on the deck and watch the boats cruise by.


That's what I'm talkin' about.... atmosphere!


----------



## oc_steve (Oct 5, 2006)

I usually launched my kayak from Crabman. While it looked rundown, the folks were nice and they kept an eye on the vehicles. 

Looking forward to the new and improved site. Good luck with the new venture!!!


----------



## Sight Cast (May 24, 2004)

Congrats Kyle. It will work out for you I'm sure.


----------



## FISHNTEXAS.COM (Jun 23, 2004)

That place was being leased there was no way they could spend hundreds of thousands to build new docks, boat ramp and a store especially with a perpetual sale pending. I ran out of there often and the people who ran the store ALWAYS had the best bait, GREAT stone crab claws and a good fish cleaner until the day they closed...I was their last customer! I never had a problem with the boat ramp in every type of tide...but it could of used some concrete work...again the people LEASING that building couldn't help the problems that place experienced. It has ALWAYS been a kayak, duck hunting Mecca too...but there are about 20+ guide outfits running out of there...so for my duck hunting trips I leave out of other locations to avoid the crowd. 

Well this is good for us fisherman because there will be a lot of competition in that area with Fin and Feather (kinda hard to get to but open late), your place, the new bait place that opens when the construction finishes a couple of bridges down from you and then South Bay Marina is starting up again with new managers who know good bait too! 

In summary, that idea about a saltwater hose, fix the docks, serve food, get a fish cleaner, fix the boat ramp and the MOST difficult and important have GREAT bait EVERDAY and stay open no matter how many customers have showed up...that means consistency...it sucks that a lot of bait places close when they think it is getting slow for the day or on a bad weather day...there are still people fishing that want a place to count on...that earns loyalty! Oh, and don't talk bad about other bait places, kinda like you did here...you may need there help in the future, that's just the way the bait business goes...so you don't want to burn bridges...so instead of bashing other places just get the best bait and keep regular hours!


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

2coolers,
Thank you very much for everybody's support. I just wanted to let everybody know that we are now open. We have replaced the boat ramp, and main two courtesy docks. We also four wet slips available boats up to 45' in length. The ramp, parking area and day use (wading/kayaking) areas are open as well. Drinks, ice and bait should be available in the "Baitshack" starting Saturday AM. Thank you all very much for your participation and input. We are working diligently to adopt as many of your ideas as possible. including BEER! hahaha. See you soon.

Kyle Alston
Tarpon Shore Marina
512.659.4754


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Salty Techsan said:


> 2coolers,
> Thank you very much for everybody's support. I just wanted to let everybody know that we are now open. We have replaced the boat ramp, and main two courtesy docks. We also four wet slips available boats up to 45' in length. The ramp, parking area and day use (wading/kayaking) areas are open as well. Drinks, ice and bait should be available in the "Baitshack" starting Saturday AM. Thank you all very much for your participation and input. We are working diligently to adopt as many of your ideas as possible. including BEER! hahaha. See you soon.
> 
> Kyle Alston
> ...


Thanks Salty! Looking forward to using your facilities in the next few months. Forgive me if I missed it but do you have a website?


----------



## Yams (Jul 16, 2008)

There is definitely something special about being able to pull your boat up to the docks and get out and have some lunch on the water.

Good luck! If I still had a boat, it would definitely be a prime spot to hit.


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

working a website now


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Drove out to port a this past saturday and saw the work being done. Looks great so far good luck to you. Looking foprward to stopping in when i fish that area


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Drove by yesterday. Sure have cleaned that place up. We'll have to stop in and check it out one day soon.

When you say you replaced the ramp, are you speaking of the concrete pad, or just the docks? I've never launched there, but a guide friend used to launch his 22' Blue Wave there. He had a deal with the lady there.....he bought his bait there, and she allowed him to launch for free. Perhaps you might want to consider something like that. I don't mind paying to launch....but, I'm a little concerned about the currents in the channel. I've pulled in behind the place to buy shrimp before, and that dang current will turn you sideways in a second.

Best of luck in your business. We (wife and I) love that area. Glad to see it getting developed some.....now if all those fools would just pick up their trash when they leave.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Best of luck to you on that business venture! I use to duck hunt with a guide group who used that marina a long time ago. Can't remember their name but it might be an idea to get more traffic for your business.


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

I've gone out on a dive trip there on a buddy's boat there under the old owners, not to mention the trash all around. We had to stop to get ice etc.....


Glad to hear it's under new ownership...:doowapsta

Me and my buddy are going to have to get out before I ship off...from your marina!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

build a roof top bar and stage w/ live music for Spring Breakers heading south...


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> build a roof top bar and stage w/ live music for Spring Breakers heading south...


Web cams too....


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Thanks again for all the support guys. Please keep the feedback coming. We have the bait tanks full of lively, perfect sized live shrimp, and are stocking up on all the other goodies as well. We're also currently selling shrimp at $2 less/qt than all the other baitshops in the area. We have replaced the actual boat ramp as well as the two main courtesy docks. We will continue to replace the rest of the dock structure in the near future as well.

Keeping the place clean and picked up will always be a challenge, but we have a team of business owners working out of the facility that all pride themselves in their work, and should keep the place much cleaner than it has ever been. The restrooms are immaculate, and the service will always be friendly !  

Attached are a few pictures of the recent work. The first two are a before/after, taken about three weeks apart.

Thanks again for all the support.. !!! 

Kyle Alston


----------



## Treble J (Mar 18, 2011)

holy cow! give me a shout!


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

All the best!


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Good on you, this looks fantastic. What an improvement on the existing site. Keep it going and you should survive.:cheers:


----------



## Crow's Nest (Dec 4, 2009)

That looks great Techsan, that will be a great spot for that end of the day beer after a long day on the flats.

I will be trying that new ramp out next time I am down.


----------



## krfish (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow that looks awesome! Good luck to you!


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Drove by the place today and it looks great! Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

Please don't rent out PWC!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

Perhaps I missed it somewhere, but what will be your hours of operation? Days per week? BTW, I saw where one of the bait houses on Conn Brown had a bait sale, seems it was last weekend. You might have started something with your bait prices!


----------



## hooknbullet2 (Jan 17, 2006)

I'll be pulling up to your back door in my Haynie on Saturday.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

What a difference you guys have made!

Good Luck!

TH


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Looking good Kyle!! Keep up the good work.


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Congrats. Kyle and have fun! CF?


----------



## texastrouthunter (Feb 1, 2012)

its looking great i will probably stop by this weekend


----------



## Mick R. (Apr 21, 2011)

Amazing transformation, I'll definitely stop in anytime I'm in the area.

Good luck with the new business.


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Looking GOOD!!!
Congrats! and Thanks!
Will definately stop by.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow, looks good! I haven't fished port a since 2008 because of the crowds and the hassle, but I might start again since your up and running. Sure would be nice the get everything I need right there and not have mess with that ferry line. Good luck!


----------



## Salty Techsan (May 28, 2004)

Many thanks guys.. look forward to meeting you all. I forgot to mention we have also added a couple of freshwater showers (one kid height, and one adult height) and a gear washdown area to rinse your gear and your person at the end of a hot slimy day. 

Kyle
512.659.4754


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

I remember the Crab Man Marina from when I was a child. Although I haven't purchased anything from them in some years, I have used their boat ramp. I'm happy to hear you're going to be repairing/replacing it. That particular ramp is important because it is the last ramp before the ferry landing and makes for a convenient place to launch for offshore trips. If I may be so bold as to offer an unsolicited suggestion (we'll call it feedback I guess), perhaps you could install some kind of breakwater at the new ramp? The biggest problem at the ramp was loading the boat in a 5-7 kt current. I know the GLO and environmentalist regs are tough along there, but perhaps even just horizontal wood planking along the sides of the ramp slips? Anything to break that current would be good.


Best of luck to you!


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Salty Techsan said:


> Many thanks guys.. look forward to meeting you all. I forgot to mention we have also added a couple of freshwater showers (one kid height, and one adult height) and a gear washdown area to rinse your gear and your person at the end of a hot slimy day.
> 
> Kyle
> 512.659.4754


Me likey. Great idea!


----------



## boatmanjohn (Mar 18, 2009)

OH YAH! An upstairs open deck and live webcams would be great!

As for additional slips...I think your competitors down the road may be on to something with their mooring posts. Slips are good if the wakes and currents are minimal but a large portion of your customers will probably be wadefishing anyway, or at least prepared to get their feet wet, and might prefer to just tie off and wade up. I would certainly rather use a mooring post than let my boat rub on the dock along that busy channel.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

Man that looks great. I'll jump on the band wagon and also say that you'd sell a heck of a lot of breakfast tacos out of a little kitchen in the mornings. That would be easy to setup and get started with a minimal investment. Just a thought. The place looks great!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks awesome! I'm waiting to see if I get this job in Corpus and if I do ya'll just might be my launch of choice!


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Thank You for cleaning the place up! It looks amazing.

I drive by your place almost everyday and its nice to see improvements.

I personnaly would love it if you sold some burgers!


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

We drove out and checked it out yesterday. Ramp is very nice. Has good incline. Just happened someone launched just after we got there. Lots of boat traffic due to spring break, and launching into boat wakes ain't my idea of ideal conditions. I mentioned the currents, and think someone else did. The docks on the ramp are actually long enough that even with the current, you won't get swept away, maybe just a little sideways. I went out and pushed the guy's boat away from the dock for him. I thought about launching there today, but being Saturday of spring break, think I'll launch elsewhere. The wife checked out the restroom, and it was very clean.

IIRC, launching and parking is $3....which ain't bad. Overall, we were impressed with the improvements. Glad to see the area gettin a face lift.

BTW, we saw jet skis for rent too. Oh well, man invests like that, gotta have all the revenue coming in he can.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

And I've read every post three times and still don't see anything where you get a free cold beer for mentioning you're a 2cooler.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Sounds to me like all the local 2coolers should be throwing a party there to thank Kyle for the investment and fixing things up for everyone.


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Hooked said:


> Sounds to me like all the local 2coolers should be throwing a party there to thank Kyle for the investment and fixing things up for everyone.


Great comment.... All of those much needed upgrades need to be paid for somehow. Hard to make the loan payment from givin out free beer.


----------



## awesum (May 31, 2006)

Hooked said:


> Sounds to me like all the local 2coolers should be throwing a party there to thank Kyle for the investment and fixing things up for everyone.


Alrighty then ....... let's party.

You guys go out and catch a mess of fish  and I have the cookers, propane, oil and cornmeal mix.

Grand opening party and fish fry.

Got flags?........need strings of flags too.


----------



## baitshack (Mar 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, my name is Josh, and I am the co-owner of the Bait Shack. I want to thank you all for your suggestions we take them very seriously. 

The new salt water spigot is all plumbed in now, and has a good flow to fill up those bait wells!

It will be awhile before we can sell beer, but we will get there. However, anglers are invited to enjoy the deck and sit and watch the sun set and drink a beer or two, we just can't provide the beer, yet!

If there is anything else I can do , I will try and do it, just let me know and keep the suggestions coming!

Thanks


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Kyle,

All I can say is Wow! that place looks amazing. My family has a place right up the causeway in Pelican Cove so I frequent the area and that place has always kind of been an eye soar. Before we had a boat we used to rent skiffs from that old jamaican/ trinidadian/ whatever the hell she was lady that I'm assuming owned the place. We don't throw bait anymore really unless my sister or wife are fishing but from now on when we do we will be coming to yall for business. It looks amazing what you've done there and we look forward to giving you some business. Hell I may just quit going to Stripes and drive a little further to come get ice from you! Again congratulations and I wish you the best on your business endeavor. 

As for suggestions, a webcam would be cool and maybe post on your website what bait you have that day and what not. Maybe start a picture gallery of daily catches. If possible maybe start a facebook page or on your website give hourly or every few hours weather updates. We all know the weather man lies so if you could post up what the weather is like, especially the wind, I know I'd be checking it. Will yall have a bar? If so some good craft beers would be cool to have there. Can't seem to find many good craftbeers in that area so that may bring some extra business for yall. Again congrats on the place I look forward to seeing the place in person and hopefully meeting you


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Hooked said:


> Sounds to me like all the local 2coolers should be throwing a party there to thank Kyle for the investment and fixing things up for everyone.


If this party happens, please add a sticky or something like that so I can try and make it. Be real nice to put some faces with 2Cool names.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

swifty said:


> If this party happens, please add a sticky or something like that so I can try and make it. Be real nice to put some faces with 2Cool names.


X2 best idea I've heard in a while!


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Place looks great ST best of luck.


----------



## baitshack (Mar 17, 2012)

Great idea about the fish fry, we will definitely be doing a grand opening, but it is just in the planning phase so far. We will be sure to update this post as soon as we know a time and date for it. We're going to have food so recommendations will be considered for the menu. We look forward to meeting everyone.

As far as bait goes right now, this is subject to change, we have live Crab, live Shrimp, live Pin Perch, frozen Shrimp, frozen Squid, frozen Ballyhoo (vacuum sealed), and frozen mullet. Call in advance for availability, Bait Shack 1 - 361 758 0612, and Bait Shack 2 361 758 3454.

Mullet and other baits are still pretty scarce. Bait Shack 1 is in the back of Conn Brown Harbor about 100 yards from the public boat ramp.

We are providing a pretty good quantity of convenience items and tackle, but if you have suggestions we would love to hear them on any and all things, including other items that you would like to see in the shop. All suggestions are considered and many have already been implemented.

Thanks again,
Josh


----------

